# Patriots collide with Local Cops



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

*SAT., JUNE 26*
All star softball
A softball classic between the Haverhill Police Relief Association and the 
all-pro *New England Patriots *celebrity team will be at the Haverhill 
stadium at 7 p.m. Free autographs. Tickets are $10 and available by 
calling (978) 469-9629.

_Actually last I heard it was flag football. The newspaper says Softball, BUT I thought I saw Football on the memo at the station._

Either way it'll be a great time for all. Get a chance to met some of the players, and get autographs. * Besides why stay home to watch a rerun of Cops when you can watch Cops AND the Patriots?*
:t:


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

Sounds like a blast! I wonder which Patriots will be there. Any idea?


----------

